# The World?s Hardest High Protein Low Carb Diet In The World



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Warning: This is officially the hardest diet I have created and you will ever get access too. Read on to see if you’re up for the challenge to take on The World’s Hardest Diet. Fact: a hard diet will create a hard man. Who has the hardest bodies in the world? Competitive bodybuilders. No other [...]

*Read More...*


----------

